# Recent Pics of Me & The "T's"



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

[attachment=40216:_DSC5174.jpg]

[attachment=40215:_DSC5335.jpg]


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

They look sooooo cute :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

You have two very cute fluffs on your hands!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You all look great, Deb!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What beautiful family pictures.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What adorable pics of you and the T's!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OM-goodness! Those are the cutest pics! :wub: Love your shirt, btw! :biggrin:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What great pictures and adorable fluffs!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww what darling photos of you and the "T's"... all three of you look so happy and should be. The love you share for each other is very clear.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, sweet adorable babies and Mommy is very cute also!!!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!!! You are all very cute. 

Linda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwww....everyone looks gorgeous!! And yep, Toto has the sweetest little smirk in the first pic. :wub: Kind of looks like Toto got a special little treat and Tuffy's looking at him like, "hey, where's mine?"


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

a smirk??? that's still "concern" in our book 

great pic, you all look goooorrrrrrrrgeous


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:ThankYou: for sharing. Great pictures of all of you-all of our malts are beautiful, but it's nice to see a mom face!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

You all look great!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:aktion033: those are great pictures. especially the second one :thumbsup: you look great and :Cute Malt: s !


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

What great pictures. I hope you frame them!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

They are too sweet - Hey Deb - I don't necessarily like being pulled over by <strike>cops </strike>police officers :eusa_hand: -but I think it would be ok if it was you - you have a kind looking lovely face and a malt lover to boot ..

Next time I am pulled over for something I really didn't do - I am going to ask them if they have malts ... maybe they'll crack a smile for once  
:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Great photos.

Everyone looks lovely.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what awesome pics!!!I can definitely see the smirk!! Are you going to Nationals this year?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is one gorgeous armload  Great pictures . Sarah


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

That is one gorgeous armload Great pictures . Sarah 
 :wub: thank you Sarah
BellarataMaltese Posted Today, 02:41 PM 
oh what awesome pics!!!I can definitely see the smirk!! Are you going to Nationals this year?
:wub: thank you Stacey. He is a very expressive boy. No, I'm not going again this year, boo hoo, can't take time off from work. 
deblddo Posted Today, 01:54 PM 
Very nice pictures. 
Kara Posted Today, 02:29 AM 
Great photos. Everyone looks lovely. 
 :wub: thank you and thank you
LennaBella Posted Today, 12:32 AM 
They are too sweet - Hey Deb - I don't necessarily like being pulled over by cops police officers -but I think it would be ok if it was you - you have a kind looking lovely face and a malt lover to boot ..
Next time I am pulled over for something I really didn't do - I am going to ask them if they have malts ... maybe they'll crack a smile for once 
 :wub: thank you. :smtease: I don't like being pulled over by cops either! :smpullhair: I've already received two red light camera tickets this year, for $100 each!!! 
Tobys Mom Posted Yesterday, 11:59 PM 
What great pictures. I hope you frame them! 
:wub: thanks Nicole. I'm sure my Mom will frame them. I made her screensaver a collection of photos of the T's and she always tells me ohhhh there's the baby boy, ohhhh there's the baby girl lol.
Sparkey Posted Yesterday, 11:21 PM 
those are great pictures. especially the second one you look great and cute malts ! 
:wub: thanks Fay!
jen_hedz Posted Yesterday, 11:15 PM 
You all look great!!! 
 :wub: thanks!
maltesemom3 Posted Yesterday, 11:01 PM 
for sharing. Great pictures of all of you-all of our malts are beautiful, but it's nice to see a mom face! 
 :wub: thank you, that's me, the Mom. I can't have kids so they really are my babies.
TheButtercup Posted Yesterday, 10:30 PM 
a smirk??? that's still "concern" in our book 
:drinkup: Toto wants to know when his Auntie AM and the beautilicious BC are coming over for a margarita, I mean visit.great pic, you all look goooorrrrrrrrgeous
 :wub: thanks Annmarie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, you are three very photogenic subjects!!!! GREAT PICS!!!! 

Now tell me again....incase I haven't asked.....Toto and Tuffy look alike sometimes, is it because they're cut alike? or are they related...brother and sister???

I get asked that all the time - but Archie and Abbey are just cut the same....


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 23 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623786


> Wow, you are three very photogenic subjects!!!! GREAT PICS!!!!
> 
> Now tell me again....incase I haven't asked.....Toto and Tuffy look alike sometimes, is it because they're cut alike? or are they related...brother and sister???
> 
> I get asked that all the time - but Archie and Abbey are just cut the same....[/B]


 Pat, I have often felt the same about you and the "A's" too! (oops, I can't recall your Yorkie's name, I'm sorry!) Too bad we all can't go biking together, imagine that picture lol! The T's are not related, but they share a common birthday, does that count? Toto was 8 in June, and Tuffy was 4. If they look alike because of their cut, it's due to their terrible groomer.....me lol. I often have strangers ask if they are twins...but then again they ask if they are poodles too.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Cute pictures. Everyone looks great.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Two adorable furbabies + one gorgeous furbaby mom = picture of perfection....

seriously Deb...great pictures....and you have to love that smirk....Toto is a little ham....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The three of you are adorable and VERY photogenic!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Aug 23 2008, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623831


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 23 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623786





> Wow, you are three very photogenic subjects!!!! GREAT PICS!!!!
> 
> Now tell me again....incase I haven't asked.....Toto and Tuffy look alike sometimes, is it because they're cut alike? or are they related...brother and sister???
> 
> I get asked that all the time - but Archie and Abbey are just cut the same....[/B]


Pat, I have often felt the same about you and the "A's" too! (oops, I can't recall your Yorkie's name, I'm sorry!) Too bad we all can't go biking together, imagine that picture lol! The T's are not related, but they share a common birthday, does that count? Toto was 8 in June, and Tuffy was 4. If they look alike because of their cut, it's due to their terrible groomer.....me lol. I often have strangers ask if they are twins...but then again they ask if they are poodles too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree we should get together sometime,.....so ......when are you coming?   

YOU groom them?! I LOVE their cuts! Are you kidding? Now I need you to visit......

I can't believe they're four years apart! amazing!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

You & the T's look Great!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics!!!! You all look so happy!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Great pictures of the three of you. The T's are adorable.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Great pictures. :biggrin: The T's looks adorable per usual. :wub: You really need to post pictures of them more often. :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Great pictures Deb. You and the babies look gorgeous. Hmmm, I wonder what Toto was smirking about. Such a cute little smirk it is.  Great pics!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (maltilover @ Aug 26 2008, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625475


> Great pictures Deb. You and the babies look gorgeous. Hmmm, I wonder what Toto was smirking about. Such a cute little smirk it is.  Great pics![/B]


Hiya Yo! Long time no post!! Good to see you again, but better pace yourself. You're up to a whopping 34 posts!! :smtease:


----------

